# is there a way to block having to view somebody's signature?



## King Dorado (Feb 17, 2016)

or would you have to put them on ignore?


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Feb 17, 2016)

If one of the signatures is giving you a seizure, it's probably best to put them on ignore. (I think I know what you mean.)


----------



## Javocado (Feb 17, 2016)

I don't know if putting them on ignore would stop the signature from appearing, but I believe you can stop *every* signature from appearing altogether if you want to do that. Settings > General Settings > Scroll down to "Thread Display Options" > Un-check "Show signatures"


----------



## visibleghost (Feb 17, 2016)

go to settings and turn off signatures. dont think you can block one specific signature though


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 17, 2016)

lencurryboy said:


> go to settings and turn off signatures. dont think you can block one specific signature though



nope unless you like adblock their image(s) or put em on ignore


----------



## MintySky (Feb 17, 2016)

All you can really do is ignore them or turn off all the signature from showing.


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Feb 22, 2016)

There should be if there isn't. I've had to ignore some people as their signatures were flashing....maybe there should be something in the rules about it? I know they look nice to some people but others can't tolerate it because of health reasons


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Feb 22, 2016)

LinkToTheWorld said:


> There should be if there isn't. I've had to ignore some people as their signatures were flashing....maybe there should be something in the rules about it? I know they look nice to some people but others can't tolerate it because of health reasons



Yeah, there's a serious difference between annoying and seizure-inducing.  :/

Here's how to block signatures using AdBlock, though if you use this method I would suggest figuring out how to enable this site's adverts as they are non-intrusive and help out:






Trust me, it's a lame video shot as quickly as possible.  

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ew, it scales horribly when embedded. Click the YouTube button in the player to view it on the YouTube website.


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 22, 2016)

Lmao I might change it soon

Is it seriously that bad


----------



## cIementine (Feb 22, 2016)

i'm curious as to whose signature it is lmao


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 22, 2016)

pumpkins said:


> i'm curious as to whose signature it is lmao



Mine most likely lmao


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Feb 22, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> Mine most likely lmao



It's not that bad. This one is way worse.



Spoiler: If you have any sort of photosensitive epilepsy, please, please do not open this!






Spoiler: I'm serious.






Spoiler: Alright, here you go. Ctrl+W might come in handy.


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 22, 2016)

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> It's not that bad. This one is way worse.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, he was complaining about it on a giveaway thread aha, and I'm like "is it really that bad?" xD

and omg my eyes


----------



## Mothership (Feb 22, 2016)

@ Nightmares...your siggy, as well as all the other jumpy ones, makes my eyeballs very sad. We need another option to deal with this besides having to block out ALL signatures. AAAH! My eyes!


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 22, 2016)

Mothership said:


> @ Nightmares...your siggy, as well as all the other jumpy ones, makes my eyeballs very sad. We need another option to deal with this besides having to block out ALL signatures. AAAH! My eyes!



lmao I swear it's not that bad


----------



## cIementine (Feb 22, 2016)

solution: ban lani


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Feb 22, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> lmao I swear it's not that bad



Tried looking at both your signature and the .gif I shared, zoomed in, filling the whole screen, on maximum brightness and in a dark room. Perhaps it's the dark frame of your animation that people are getting worked up over, although honestly, there are way catchier signatures... such as mine. I mean, just look at Timmy and Tommy! Aww!


----------



## Sheepette (Feb 22, 2016)

pumpkins said:


> solution: ban lani



all in favor


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 22, 2016)

pumpkins said:


> solution: ban lani



Solution: tell everyone who can't handle my sig, to delete their accounts or shuddup :^)

I hope no one's gonna take me seriously xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> Tried looking at both your signature and the .gif I shared, zoomed in, filling the whole screen, on maximum brightness and in a dark room. Perhaps it's the dark frame of your animation that people are getting worked up over, although honestly, there are way catchier signatures... such as mine. I mean, just look at Timmy and Tommy! Aww!



ikr 

In the full advert..thingy...I thought she was squeezing his ass...just his stomach nvm


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Feb 22, 2016)

Just realised that perhaps years of viewing a PAL CRT has made me immune to such flickering nonsense. Hmm.

That's the answer! Re-introduce CRTs but lower the refresh even further to make people super-duper immune and have the worst throbbing headache of their life in the process!


----------



## Mothership (Feb 22, 2016)

@ Nightmares...your siggy may not seem "that bad" to YOU, but it is, indeed, "that bad" to me and other people. I'm lucky in that all it does is hurt my eyes, but what about people with health issues like seizure disorders? A siggy like yours can be dangerous to people prone to seizures. Rapid, jumpy movement and/or flashing light/dark can trigger a seizure in some people.

@ AnimalCrossingPerson: your siggy is fine. It moves, but it doesn't rapidly jump and flash like Nightmares does.

I'm not going to say anything else on this topic. I've stated my opinion and attempted to explain the situation w siggys like Nightmares. The rest is up to the mods to handle.


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 22, 2016)

Mothership said:


> @ Nightmares...your siggy may not seem "that bad" to YOU, but it is, indeed, "that bad" to me and other people. I'm lucky in that all it does is hurt my eyes, but what about people with health issues like seizure disorders? A siggy like yours can be dangerous to people prone to seizures. Rapid, jumpy movement and/or flashing light/dark can trigger a seizure in some people.
> 
> @ AnimalCrossingPerson: your siggy is fine. It moves, but it doesn't rapidly jump and flash like Nightmares does.
> 
> I'm not going to say anything else on this topic. I've stated my opinion and attempted to explain the situation w siggys like Nightmares. The rest is up to the mods to handle.



Yeah, that's fine, I see what you mean.
But really...If you're prone to stuff like that..you shouldn't really be...I don't wanna say "shouldn't be on the internet." cause that's not what I mean but....You get the gist


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Feb 22, 2016)

Mothership said:


> @ Nightmares...your siggy may not seem "that bad" to YOU, but it is, indeed, "that bad" to me and other people. I'm lucky in that all it does is hurt my eyes, but what about people with health issues like seizure disorders? A siggy like yours can be dangerous to people prone to seizures. Rapid, jumpy movement and/or flashing light/dark can trigger a seizure in some people.
> 
> @ AnimalCrossingPerson: your siggy is fine. It moves, but it doesn't rapidly jump and flash like Nightmares does.
> 
> I'm not going to say anything else on this topic. I've stated my opinion and attempted to explain the situation w siggys like Nightmares. The rest is up to the mods to handle.



My signature will no doubt annoy someone out there though. Gee, people who hate GIFs should come to this site and most likely other forums for a visit.

Judging by the size and frame rate of the animation, I still don't think their signature is a big deal, especially as anyone with photosensitive epilepsy and similar conditions should be viewing in a well-lit room. Sometimes I wonder how people wander past fences and trees when the sun is low without instantly collapsing straight into something nasty, because that's how luck works.

However, I'm no doctor and have no idea what the extent of everyone's reactions are to things. If that signature can be dangerous, could viewing a CRT in your peripheral vision be enough? Anyway, we need a larger sample size to determine anything.  

The moderators will probably want to go for the old "better safe than sorry" approach, which is fair enough.  







- - - Post Merge - - -



Nightmares said:


> Yeah, that's fine, I see what you mean.
> But really...If you're prone to stuff like that..you shouldn't really be...I don't wanna say "shouldn't be on the internet." cause that's not what I mean but....You get the gist



I don't. What are you saying, that they should have a .gif blocker or something?  ()

- - - Post Merge - - -

Sorry if this involves a bit too much scrolling. Perhaps the CRT magnet .gif wasn't necessary. Oh well.

Just checked how many Bells I earned from posting on this thread alone, lol. Was more than expected.


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 25, 2016)

Nightmares' signature really isn't that bad. The animation is slow enough that it isn't flashing at you. It isn't their job to please specific people.


----------



## SharJoY (Feb 25, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> Yeah, that's fine, I see what you mean.
> But really...If you're prone to stuff like that..you shouldn't really be...I don't wanna say "shouldn't be on the internet." cause that's not what I mean but....You get the gist



I am one that suffers from uncontrolled seizures, have been for several years now and because of this I spend 95% of my time confined in my home, cannot talk on the phone, I have all my windows professionally tinted, and yet still at times have to wear my sunglasses in my home, and have to limit my visitors.  So saying that someone with seizures should stay off the internet is insensitive....but those type of thoughts and comments I see and hear often....and I also understand that no one truly knows or has any in depth understanding of what living my life can be like unless you live it.  I would say that if you had to live my life, you probably would not make that statement.  With that being said, I do not expect others to change their behavior just for me (unless you are coming into my home).  Everyone has the right to live their life as they choose unless it puts another life in danger.  Is it difficult for me when I come across certain pics on here, yes it is....I have tried to adapt by avoiding signatures on here.  SO when I look at threads I scroll quickly or position my screen or the thread that I do not see ....not always possible, but I try.


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 25, 2016)

Misti said:


> I am one that suffers from uncontrolled seizures, have been for several years now and because of this I spend 95% of my time confined in my home, cannot talk on the phone, I have all my windows professionally tinted, and yet still at times have to wear my sunglasses in my home, and have to limit my visitors.  So saying that someone with seizures should stay off the internet is insensitive....but those type of thoughts and comments I see and hear often....and I also understand that no one truly knows or has any in depth understanding of what living my life can be like unless you live it.  I would say that if you had to live my life, you probably would not make that statement.  With that being said, I do not expect others to change their behavior just for me (unless you are coming into my home).  Everyone has the right to live their life as they choose unless it puts another life in danger.  Is it difficult for me when I come across certain pics on here, yes it is....I have tried to adapt by avoiding signatures on here.  SO when I look at threads I scroll quickly or position my screen or the thread that I do not see ....not always possible, but I try.



I never said you should stay off the Internet aha


----------



## Ayaya (Feb 25, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> I never said you should stay off the Internet aha



You kinda did, in a roundabout way. You have no obligation to change your sig because people have a problem with it, but that was kind of insensitive of you to say.


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 25, 2016)

Ayaya said:


> You kinda did, in a roundabout way. You have no obligation to change your sig because people have a problem with it, but that was kind of insensitive of you to say.



I'm sorry if that offends you or whatever,  but that's not what I meant, and I said that originally ;-;


----------



## SharJoY (Feb 25, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> I never said you should stay off the Internet aha



You did in a passive aggressive way.


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 25, 2016)

Misti said:


> You did in a passive aggressive way.



Ok


----------



## himeki (Feb 25, 2016)

pumpkins said:


> solution: ban lani



please do


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Feb 25, 2016)

Misti said:


> I am one that suffers from uncontrolled seizures, have been for several years now and because of this I spend 95% of my time confined in my home, cannot talk on the phone, I have all my windows professionally tinted, and yet still at times have to wear my sunglasses in my home, and have to limit my visitors.  So saying that someone with seizures should stay off the internet is insensitive....but those type of thoughts and comments I see and hear often....and I also understand that no one truly knows or has any in depth understanding of what living my life can be like unless you live it.  I would say that if you had to live my life, you probably would not make that statement.  With that being said, I do not expect others to change their behavior just for me (unless you are coming into my home).  Everyone has the right to live their life as they choose unless it puts another life in danger.  Is it difficult for me when I come across certain pics on here, yes it is....I have tried to adapt by avoiding signatures on here.  SO when I look at threads I scroll quickly or position my screen or the thread that I do not see ....not always possible, but I try.



That sucks and quite frankly sounds life-threatening. However, Nightmares' signature has now changed so if it was an issue (you never really said if it was or not) then that's one less signature to worry about.  

If someone has a .gif that just alternates between a regular and inverted image, then complain to them. My second YouTube profile picture did that, after they introduced animated .gif support, lol:


Spoiler: There's a reason for this being in a spoiler...






Spoiler: It's very flashy indeed...






Spoiler: Alright, here it is...


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 25, 2016)

MayorEvvie said:


> please do



I'll cancel your commish then <3


----------



## Sheepette (Feb 25, 2016)

..


----------



## Justin (Feb 25, 2016)

Remember that it is possible to turn off signatures completely in Thread Display Options here.


----------

